# ATTENTION any racing fanciers in South Africa



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

All we want is either someone to contact this person who will give *practical help,* or someone who has knowledge to identify where the bands originated, please.

The requester is *not* on the forum, so don't post unless you can actually help, please



> Hallo there!
> 
> I found a racing pigeon in my garden yesterday. The bird did not appear to be injured, but it did seem to be quite tired. I have tried my utmost best to report this on an appropriate website. Several emails had been sent and several sms's had been sent, all to contact detail advertised on a number of sites in SA. No one has contacted me back yet. I have the bird safe in a bird cage with enough water and feed. The following numbers appear on the rings: [1] ZA 2012 TRPF/D 25636 and [2] UC3 C91312. Can you please assist me by alerting the owner of the above? My contact details are :
> Liam Heyman
> ...


----------

